# Tools I never knew I needed.



## jmshep (Mar 23, 2009)

When electric screwdrivers appeared I couldnt see the point but after I got one I wouldnt be without one.

On the lathe the two things I didnt know I needed until I got them are:

	the quick change toolpost  I now (almost) always use the proper tool rather than make do with what was last in the toolpost and the tool is properly set up rather than near enough for that quick job.

	A chamfer tool  before I had this if I needed to take the corner off a piece of work I would probably take shortcuts rather than set the cross slide over. With the chamfer tool (and the QCTP) I now make neat consistent and repeatable chamfers every time.

I would be interested to hear if there is anything else (other than essentials) that I dont know I need and then cant do without.

Regards 
John S


----------



## GrahamC (Mar 23, 2009)

Good topic!

Besides the two you have already mentioned (and for pretty much the same reasons):

1) Good quality deburring tool (Shaviv) - easy to use and creates better and more repeatable results than using whatever old file is at hand and with the proper deburring bit makes it much easier to take care of those nasty burrs on the egde of sheet metal and holes in sheet metal.

2) Good pair of mechanics glove to worn when handling sheet metal. Better tactile feel and better fit to my hand than the more common "work" gloves.

I am sure there are others but those are the first two that come to mind.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## GrahamC (Mar 23, 2009)

And another one,

3) A Jenny or hermaphrodite caliper. I always seemed to manage before I got one and often managed to get mess something up but the those mess ups are now far less common and I don't know how I managed without one.

cheers, Graham


----------



## ScottM (Mar 23, 2009)

John,



> A chamfer tool



What's a chamfer tool? picture please?

Thanks - Scott


----------



## old-biker-uk (Mar 23, 2009)

Angle Grinder - apart from all the other uses it can vastly improve the appearance of newbie welding.


----------



## flick5848 (Mar 25, 2009)

ScottM  said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> What's a chamfer tool? picture please?
> 
> Thanks - Scott



http://tinyurl.com/dfht2a  :


----------



## black85vette (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm. Clicked on the Google link and now I know that there are about 8 different types of chamfering tools that I was not aware of. Still not sure which one we are talking about here.  ???


----------



## ScottM (Mar 25, 2009)

flick5848,


yea, not being completely ignorant I hit google before I asked the Question.
you sir have a predilection for stating to obvious.

Thanks - Scott


----------



## BillH (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe it is the one that looks like a boring bar, but ground in such a way that it would make a poor boring bar


----------



## tmuir (Mar 26, 2009)

flick5848  said:
			
		

> http://tinyurl.com/dfht2a :



I sure hope your smart arse post doesn't put newer members off from posting questions for fear of a smart-alec reply like that.
Not all of us are engineers and there are a number of members that have only just figured out how to turn on a PC.
I always enjoy clever and witty replies to peoples posts but see no need for just smart-alec ones.

If you disagree please feel free to PM me as to keep this off the public boards.

Tony


----------



## baldrocker (Mar 26, 2009)

> vastly improve the appearance of newbie welding


Old Biker
I use paint for that.
BR


----------



## flick5848 (Mar 26, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> I sure hope your smart arse post doesn't put newer members off from posting questions for fear of a smart-alec reply like that.
> Not all of us are engineers and there are a number of members that have only just figured out how to turn on a PC.
> I always enjoy clever and witty replies to peoples posts but see no need for just smart-alec ones.
> 
> ...



I do disagree quite strongly.

The member asked the question " What is a chamfering tool " and I provided a link to give the information the member asked.

If quite a few of the members have just figured out how to turn on a PC then clicking my link was far easier that trying to explain how to use a search engine

Non of what I say is smart alec, clever or whitty and I dont appreciate you accusing me of being so based on one post you read wrong.

I will stay on the forum as I am very interested in the information and the projects here but I will keep my comments to a minimum based on this experience.

Regards 
Chris


----------



## gunboatbay (Mar 26, 2009)

Most of the members on this forum are oriented toward helping other members who ask questions. So, *flick5848*'s inappropriate reply aside, to answer *ScottM*'s question, chamferring usually refers to relieving the sharp edge that results from machining a piece and is done for safetey or cosmetic reasons. It is usually done with either a bevel cutter (http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2964), or a roundover end mill 
(http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=319-1469), but may be accomplished with any cutter that will chamfer
(http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=157&PMITEM=326-0191).


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 26, 2009)

flick5848  said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> and I provided a link to give the information the member asked.
> ...
> ...



Chris,

Afraid I have to disagree with you. I am not a newbie to message boards and have been around them for a long time. I know that the google link you provided is a put down. The link itself says "was that so hard" plus the rolling eyes in the smiley?

Give me a break. That type of response does not fly here. Luckily, we are forgiving to a point. Please refrain from that type of answer and arguments. Now, we are all adults so lets get back on topic and enjoy ourselves 

Eric


----------



## ScottM (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, stop.


I think my own response was sufficient. I almost put in the original question that I had already looked to the great and powerful google for an answer.

I should have asked "Exactly what kind of chamfering tool are you using, after all you can chamfer a part with 
almost anything - use a rock to beat the edge off and it's now a chamfering tool (albeit a port one ;D )- I was actually wondering.
For a sec if the next post was a reply to me - I've used an angle grinder more than once to break an edge.

The reason I asked the question is the fact that John said


> I now make neat consistent and repeatable chamfers every time.



So I want to know if he has something that I have not seen or thought of yet.

My apologies for the pore wording of the question.
I did direct the question directly to the OP.

Thanks - Scott


----------



## jmshep (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my chamfer tool I refered to - Hopefully that will get the subject back on track



John S


----------



## ScottM (Mar 26, 2009)

John,

Thanks, and sorry for messing up your thread.

- Scott


----------



## black85vette (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks John. That picture helped me out also. Didn't know there was a tool to do that since I just use a file.  :-[


----------



## steamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Been using one of those for that very reason for 23 years....just didn't call it that....should have! ;D


......OK Tools I never knew I needed

My toolpost mounted cross drilling fixture......I use it a lot!


----------



## Majorstrain (Mar 27, 2009)

> My toolpost mounted cross drilling fixture......I use it a lot!



Hmmm, Interest spike, must have details, argggggggg, ;D

Sorry, just been watching the Simpsons. 
Do you have any pics steamer? I imagine it's like a tool post grinder, not that I've seen one of those in real life either.

Phil 
(newbie)


----------



## steamer (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2917.0

Check my post here......

Dave


----------



## Majorstrain (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Steamer, 

The picture I had in my mind was not even close.

I was thinking more like a dremel or coax driven drill chuck held on the cross slide and advanced by the same, with the job still in the lathe chuck.


Cheers
Phil


----------



## steamer (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome!


Dave


----------



## shred (Mar 28, 2009)

Collet blocks, square and hex. Handy little things.


----------



## kvom (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently had to open up the inside of a bore at an angle. ID is .75". I simply could not get the QCTP and tool bit set up so that I could cut the inside taper. In retrospect I could have used a boring bar. However I do have a fairly large 6-flute "countersink" that I had never used. I first tried it mounted in the tailstock, but for some reason it chattered severely and would not make a smooth surface. I was able to use it in the mill with much better success (not sure why, perhaps the lathe speed with too high).

For chamfering the edge of a piece on the lathe I have been using the edge of a threading tool. For something close to the chuck I would need one ground like steamer's.


----------



## steamer (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually I think its jmshep's tool.....

Dave


----------



## sheppard4682 (Mar 29, 2009)

GrahmC, can you explain how the deburring tool works. I feel like an idiot even asking the question! I DID the Google thing and looked up the Shaviv home page. At first it appeared to be a power tool because the handle is so large. I am now thinking its more of a sharp knife edge. The Shaviv site shows a long sliver of swarf coming of the edge of the workpiece. I've always used a smooth file.....


----------



## shred (Mar 29, 2009)

The Shaviv I have (Mango or some such-- I had an ultra-cheapy, but picked up another one since they're so handy) is a hand tool-- you hold the handle, put the little bent blade/scraper into a hole and crank it around (the blade swivels). Burr comes right off. It can also be used to shave down outside corners and other deburring, but I use mine most on holes and inside corners.

http://www.shaviv.com/movie_shav.asp?num=10 shows a bazillion blades and attachments you can get, but still no actual video of somebody using the thing

They're cheap on sale and very handy, so grab one next you get need to get to $25 or $50 at Enco...


----------



## GrahamC (Mar 30, 2009)

Pretty much how Shred described their use. Holes are dead easy to deburr. So are the edges of cut or machined stock but it does take a bit of practice to feel confident. Most of the bits are for use in one direction only - (ie Clockwise or left to right - or Counter Clockwise or right to left) some are for use in both directions.

There is a deburring blade that kind of looks like a U that is great for deburring holes cut in sheet metal - instead of deburring one side then flipping over and doing the other, the U shaped bit cleans up both sides at the same time.

Files are handy and do a good job but these deburring tools can do just as good a job and more easily and will also do some jobs that a file is just awkward to use.

I haven't looked but there might be a video on youtube or similar. I will have to look later this evening.

cheers, Graham


----------



## ScottM (Mar 30, 2009)

Shred,
I've got the Mango too - verrrry handy and only $5.84.







- Scott


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 30, 2009)

I've managed to use every collet related thing I've ever bought whether it be 5C or ER. As a result, I do not hesitate to buy more collet related things.

For layout when manual machining, I love my height gage and surface plate. Handiest measuring tools in the shop. For CNC, not so much.

The little Harbor Freight butterfly impact wrench is uber handy. I used one to make a powered drawbar for my mill, and I use another for power tapping. Eventually I'll build a parallelogram arm for it.

Get a box of sharpies and a box of steno pads. Leave them all over the shop. Very handy "tools".

CAD software. Wouldn't want to be without it for all sorts of reasons.

The list goes on and on, those are just a few...


----------

